# NYC terror attack



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Four possibly six dead by Home Depot truck driven down bike path.
Exited truck with two handguns, was shot by police, in custody.
Was shouting allahole akbah.
Was near world trade center location.
Guns now supposedly a BB gun and a paint ball gun.

No muzslimes, no muzslime terror attacks, just saying, need be gone.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

A "When LiberalsAttack " incident for sure ( if not just Religion of peace too )


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

With pea shooters like that sounds more like suicide by cop. Except for the aloha snack bar thing. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It was a white GOP trump support . Get use to this is how muzzies work.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

And the madness continues.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I knew there was a reason today seemed like a good day to assemble another AR.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Picked up a G19.4
Sighted in a Aero/Bushy/PSA FrankenGun


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Picked up a G19.4
> Sighted in a Aero/Bushy/PSA FrankenGun


 No fan of Glock but they do go bang. Seems like a good find.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> It was a white GOP trump support . Get use to this is how muzzies work.


What do you mean? Could you explain?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I knew there was a reason today seemed like a good day to assemble another AR.


Happiness is a warm gun, I always say....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Annie said:


> What do you mean? Could you explain?


The first initial reports always suggest that the perp was "a white, Bush/Trump/GOP/Alt Right supporter" although they always use the discaimer that "Details have not been confirmed but thats what the initial witnesses are reporting". If they dont use that angle then its "reports are it was a random act and does not have any hallmarks of a terrorist attack. We are still waiting for further details and will update you (with a panting breath)!".


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, . . . picked up a new Shield, . . . 4 mags, . . . box of ammo

Didn't know about this, . . . but maybe there was a premonition.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh and now its shiek or hip to imply they were reportedly a suspected white suprimist. That one has been making the rounds quiet a bit of late too!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> What do you mean? Could you explain?


If you listen to some of the early news . They were doing the PC dance it was sicking . Trying everything to not say it was terrorism .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> If you listen to some of the early news . They were doing the PC dance it was sicking . Trying everything to not say it was terrorism .


Crazy, right? I have a hard time listening to the fake news these days. I much prefer getting the alternative stuff on youtube and the like.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> The first initial reports always suggest that the perp was "a white, Bush/Trump/GOP/Alt Right supporter" although they always use the discaimer that "Details have not been confirmed but thats what the initial witnesses are reporting". If they dont use that angle then its "reports are it was a random act and does not have any hallmarks of a terrorist attack. We are still waiting for further details and will update you (with a panting breath)!".


Reverse descrimination.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey its Halloween Jihad. The bb and paint guns are part of the costume. He was ticked off about the pork rind treat and drove over a bunch of people. Damn insensitive cops shot him. He was soooo misunderstood.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, let in more muslimes, they are peaceful---


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Deport every Family Member of the perp in 24 hours ( no time to sell the BMW or Condo or flat screen )


----------



## derbar (Oct 29, 2017)

yet another reason that im concerned for my familys safety. this just reinforces my choice to get into prepping. on a side note i dont watch the vomit that the big news companies i say companies because they are without a doubt making money off the non-sense they force feed us.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well he ran over bicyclist on a bike path. Can't say I really have a problem with that. :vs_peace:


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

But the bike path is a safe truck-free zone. There were even signs posted saying no trucks on the path. We'll need to start limiting the size and cargo capacity of trucks now. Create more truck-free zones where people can live in peace.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A muslim from Uzbekistan, who came here in 2010 under a "diversity" program.

The blood of the innocent is on the hands of Barack Hussein Obama and his fellow travelers.
Political correctness is killing this great country.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Build that wall. Extreme vetting. What are we doing to ourselves.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, this Allah-worshiping, Muhammad-following piece of filth was allowed entry under something called a "diversity lottery?"

What idiot came up with such an idiotic notion?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG Allahu Akbar.. God is Great? He smashed into a school bus full of children, if that’s not cowardly, I don’t know what is... and what the heck is a diversity lottery?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> OMG Allahu Akbar.. God is Great? He smashed into a school bus full of children, if that's not cowardly, I don't know what is... and what the heck is a diversity lottery?


No, it doesn't mean, "God." It means Allah, the Arabic moon god which was Muhammad's favorite of the many Arabic gods of his day.

Apparently, it is a lottery manner where people from other cultures can win a trip to the U.S. No education or skill is necessary. All you need is to be from a different culture. Seems a particular culture is preferred. There is an agenda.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> No, it doesn't mean, "God." It means Allah, the Arabic moon god which was Muhammad's favorite of the many Arabic gods of his day.
> 
> Apparently, it is a lottery manner where people from other cultures can win a trip to the U.S. No education or skill is necessary. All you need is to be from a different culture. Seems a particular culture is preferred. There is an agenda.


That's why you need to elect me president. I'll open that diversity lottery up to West Virginians. We need more of them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> That's why you need to elect me president. I'll open that diversity lottery up to West Virginians. We need more of them.


Funny you say that. I've been trying to get my work buddies to write me in for president in 2020. Now, understanding that we have been under martial law/martial rule since the Civil War, I shall exercise my tyrannical powers under such condition, and make congress understand what it is under martial law - an advisory board.

Never you fear, however; under my stern rein, individual freedoms and liberties will be fully restored for the citizens.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Funny you say that. I've been trying to get my work buddies to write me in for president in 2020. Now, understanding that we have been under martial law/martial rule since the Civil War, I shall exercise my tyrannical powers under such condition, and make congress understand what it is under martial law - an advisory board.
> 
> Never you fear, however; under my stern rein, individual freedoms and liberties will be fully restored for the citizens.


Sounds good. I'll be your campaign manager. I have never worked on K Street, although I have walked down it on my way to supper a few times. And I already have your campaign slogan: "Vote for Denton and nobody gets hurt".


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Swarthy Uncut Heathens who want to kill us =Diversity


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How wrong does it have to be? How many more people die in the name of PC and a criminal immigration policy? Explain to the Mothers of the dead that they must be more inclusive and tolerant. Who are our enemies? Are they at the gate, or are they the gate keepers?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

derbar said:


> yet another reason that im concerned for my familys safety. this just reinforces my choice to get into prepping. on a side note i dont watch the vomit that the big news companies i say companies because they are without a doubt making money off the non-sense they force feed us.


You mean channel 2 LOL


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chuck Schumer is reported to be one of the original sponsors of the diversity lottery law.

I wonder how much $ was paid in bribes to ensure ‘certain people’ were sure to win the lottery?

And to add insult, if you win the lottery you get to bring your entire family along to the USA. What a crock of $hit!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

We got him alive. Now its time to put him under the microscope, learn everything we can about his affiliations, learn how he was radicalized if he was, then give him a fair trial which given the fact that he was caught red handed ends in a death sentence. From there its time to ship him to ADX Florence where he spends the remainder of his days in a 7x12 cell 23 hours per day. Eventually he'll get to take a little field trip to Terre Huate Indiana where he gets the needle he justly deserves.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys, so i work EXACTLY where this happens 2 times a week and the rest from home and thank god i was working from home yesterday. This is getting ridiculous and out of hand. This is why you prep, prepare and preppers. The gun laws also suck in NJ AND NYC so couldn't do much if the victims tried. Its very sad. This one hits home as im 15 min away


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If you listen to some of the early news . They were doing the PC dance it was sicking . Trying everything to not say it was terrorism .


They are only calling it an act of terrorism, not izslimic terrorism.

Fox had witnesses that heard the guy yelling allahole akbah.

The bastards are still too afraid to call it what it is!

F'em, let hundreds more die like in francistan,, shit is getting to be all too common.

I well remember long before the Iranian revolution,

no such terror existed in the world, save a few spots in O'thigger's Africa, and it was communist motivated.

I got on airplanes with no inspection and carrying a handgun.

This is not something we should get use to, get rid of the muzslimes, "good" or bad.

If we rid ourselves of both, won't have to worry about the "good" telling us about the bad.

This crap did not happen until their population here increased, they are traitors among us.

All over they are working to get a political foothold in our cities and towns.

There is no intent to assimilate, just a temporary co-existence until they can take over.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Whats sad is I just read an article on this topic that said something along the lines of "truck rental procedures under scrutiny". Basically implying this incident was somehow the retailers fault for renting a vehicle to this guy.

Its like blaming guns for killing people. Guns and trucks dont kill people. People kill people by their choices. If you give someone hell bent on killing people a plastic spoon and nothing else, they will kill with that plastic spoon.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If attacks ramp up then Vetting must lead to Travel Bans and Deportations and mosque scrutiny ...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Gun laws?!!? Would you rather be carried by 6 or judged by twelve? Like so many times in the western movies.....we'll give you a fair trial then hang you.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

A diversity visa. I had not heard of this
until yesterday. 2010. Well we know who
is responsible for that. They should have
to pay. But you know what - a victim is
going to sue our government and make us
pay. You watch.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old Chucky again. One of his programs. By the way they knew about this terrorist .


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Blame Teh Jooooos


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If that bastard had gotten a gas engine, 5 ton truck; he would have not been stopped by that bus, and he would have killed more people. That and better driving, it looks like he ran into that concrete planter.
View attachment 59266


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Trump just called the Untermenchen "An Animal" , I think he is more of an inbred uncut swarthy heathen hailing from a region of the same ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Another penal counly in-mate. or a Brit? WE got rid of both 1776.

If we didn't free you of the nazis and japs you would all be quiet, or good dhimmis


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Blame Teh Jooooos


For what?

Blame the Musim basturds that have been doing such since Muhaamed/Bfalse propett. It is an EVIL corrupted bunch of lying bassTUTRDS since it started.

Muhammed *THE FALSE PROPHET* HE WILL ROT IN HELL WITH SATAN


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Liberal want to not focus on his ties to being a muzzy. That has no value in talking about this. We are screwed.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Liberals do not want to malign Islam (But Israel & Practicing Jews are fair game )


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

The responding officer only fired one or two rounds? Then hit him in the leg?
God bless that cop, but here's my Monday Morning QB call:
Unload you weapon into his groin. Drop magazine, and repeat. Throw scumbag a towel to apply direct pressure to Stumpy. If he survives, he'll have a cool nickname at Gitmo.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up generally of 2 groups. Group 1 wants to convert any non-believer (infidel). Group 2 wants to kill or enslave any non-believer (infidel). Group 1 is willing to fund Group 2. 

Not 1 muslime should enter the USA ever. 

That is all, that is the truth and this, I shit you not.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Muslims want to blow themselves up. We want to blow them up. You would think we would get along better...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

On a prepping note.

Events such as this one make me rethink my EDC gun which happens to be a .380 LCP. I believe its good for 99% of the extremely rare situations I may run into but I'm not so sure about how I feel about it vs a pissed off jihadi trying to run me over. It may be time to start getting more comfortable carrying the SDVE 9mm I got around this time last year.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I deferred from single stack 45acp to double stack 9mm (and carry 2 spare mags some of the time instead of 1 )


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> I deferred from single stack 45acp to double stack 9mm (and carry 2 spare mags some of the time instead of 1 )


Ammo makes a world of difference. From what I've seen if I carried FMJ in the .380 it would have no issues going through auto glass. The issue is the other scenarios where I might need more stopping power rather than penetration. Right now I carry Precision 1 90 grain XTP's. I've got nothing but confidence in my SDVE 9mm. Its loaded with 124 grain +p Speer Gold dots which would go through auto glass and have stopping power. Trade off is its bulkier and more difficult to conceal while the .380 slips right into a pocket. If I was to get another pistol I think it would be a Shield in .40


----------

